
Janitor Monkey - Keeping the Cloud Tidy and Clean - Pr0
http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/01/janitor-monkey-keeping-cloud-tidy-and.html
======
purephase
This is very cool. Thanks for sharing, and thanks to Netflix for opening up
resources like this.

Edit: If only Amazon would offer something similar...

------
pinko
I'm slightly surprised they didn't use a "Trashcan" model where the data is
moved elsewhere before being deleted, so in the event that a critical service
is brought down by the deletion of a piece of data no one realized it needed,
it can be restored.

Maybe they just assume any good service worth its salt must have proper (out-
of-band) backups for that kind of event, since Janitor Monkey deletion is
basically equivalent to any other kind of data loss.

~~~
andrewflnr
This _is_ the same company that runs Chaos Monkey on their production setup.

